

The Smartest Man Is Bullish On Europe - daviddumenil
http://blackstone.com/news-views/market-commentary/blog-detail/byron%27s-market-commentary/2013/06/10/the-smartest-man-is-bullish-on-europe

======
mathattack
As an FYI, the "Smartest Man" that he's referring to is George Soros.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Soros](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Soros)

Wein wrote a biography of Soros in the past, and the biographical sketch at
the beginning match very closely.

------
joshuaellinger
Just another elite who hasn't read Keynes. Funny that he gets that austerity
in Europe was a bad idea but doesn't understand why monetary stimulus in the
US don't lead to growth.

We need more demand for aggregate demand, not more digital money sitting in
banks.

------
cjbenedikt
The smartest man - just waffles, sorry. Nothing tangible or of substance in
there and nothing really useful either.

